# First set of labs since staring levo post TT



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello all, I was started on 100mcg of levothyroxine 4 weeks ago and just had my labs checked. My TSH post TT was 23. Here are my current labs

TSH 1.49 (0.49-4.67)

FT4 1.31 (0.61-1.60)

FT3 4.12 H (2.50-3.90)

Calcium 9.2 (8.5-10.5)

I can't believe I went from 23 to 1.49 in 4 weeks! Is this normal? I am wondering why my FT3 is high. I have noticed a few heart palpations this past week but I do that sometimes so not sure if its related. I feel better, not as tired or achy. With my TSH in a good range like this is this where I am supposed to feel like a normal person because I don't yet. Better but not there. I go to my ENDO on Mon. Anything I should ask? Thanks for all your input. Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow!! Like night and day! Did your doc lower your Levothyroxine just a little bit?

Most of us do feel best with TSH @ 1.0 or less so your doc may want to hold off on lowering the dose. The huge blessing here is that you are converting. That is a very very good thing.

Hugs,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, that's a huge drop!

Remind me again....how long ago was your TT? While not usual, I supposes it's possible that the high t3 result might be due to some residual dumping. If I were in your shoes, I might just stay where you are now and run labs in another three or four weeks.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Joplin, I had my TT on Dec. 3 2013. 4 days later I was back in the hosp with a very low calcium and spent 3 days there getting that back to the normal range. On Dec 17 I started levothyroxine 50mcg for 4 days then 100mcg after that and that is what I am currently on. I go back to my Dr this coming up Mon Jan20. I have always had a borderline high FT3 even with the hashimotos. I am just worried about going hyper. That is the worst feeling for sure! Hate that anxiety! I defiantly feel better. I remember with the hashies I would feel like there was something terrible going on in my body other than my thyroid and I was dying but I don't feel that anymore. It's like my head is clear now or something. Hard to explain. My neck and shoulders still feel achy and stiff sometimes and that causes me to feel slightly dizzy. I was hoping that was a thyroid problem to but I'm beginning to realize it must be something else. Guess I will worry about that later. So do you think I should stay with the 100mcg or ask for a decrease? Thanks for your input!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Right. I was thinking if was at the beginning of December.

I might stay at 100 and see how it goes. I've only felt hyper a few times and it was AWFUL so I don't blame you for being concerned. Maaaaybe you could ask about doing something like alternating between 88 and 100 every other day? Or taking 100 6 days a week and then doing 88 on Sundays, etc?

It would be odd - not unheard of, just odd - if you could thrive on 88 without a thyroid, hence my hesitation to suggest a complete decrease to 88.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Joplin, thanks I will talk to the Dr about that on Mon. Yep hyper is the worst! I can take hypo any time!! lol


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Just got back from my ENDO apt. He changed my levo from 100mcg to 88 mcg because I have been having some anxiety past week and heart palpitations. Otherwise he would of kept me at the 100mcg. I feel pretty good at this point. Still tired more than I would like. I also noticed my hair is really falling out. Hope that stops soon. Have another apt in 4 weeks and will have my blood drawn again. he wasn't gonna do the FT3. He explained why it didn't really matter but I don't remember what he said. He did say he would check it because I wanted it so that's good. I do like him. He listens to everything I say and explains things to me. He said my FT3 may be high all the time because of the proteins in my blood. I may have more or something like that giving my FT3 more to bind with. Maybe I misunderstood. Anyway so far so good I guess. It was a rough beginning with the low calcium and weird stomach issues from the calcium but things are looking up! Will keep you all posted. Thanks for your input, advise and just for listening. It's always a big help. :hugs:


----------

